# Neuer ATI-Treiber Catalyst 8.8



## moddingfreaX (23. August 2008)

*AMD bietet den neuen Grafikkartentreiber Catalyst 8.8 für Windows und Linux zum Download an.*
*Neue Funktionen umfasst der Treiber insbesondere bei den Avivo-Videofunktionen:*


 Die *dynamische Gamma- und Kontrast-Korrektur* sorgt bei der HD 4800-Serie für bessere Videoqualität mit besserem Kontrast bei besonders dunklen und hellen Szenen.
 Verbesserte *Video-Profile* können auf den HD 3000- und HD 4800-Karten genutzt werden.
 Unter Windows XP wird jetzt die *Kantenschärfung* von Videos unterstützt sowie das *Bildrauschen vermindert*.
 *Hybrid-Grafik-Unterstützung bei Windows XP*
 Ab dieser Treiberversion wird auch unter Windows XP die Hybrid-Grafikfunktion unterstützt. Damit wird die Grafikleistung bei den 780-Chipsätzen mit integrierter Grafik im Zusammenspiel mit HD 3400- oder HD 2400-Karten spürbar verbessert. Desweiteren werden nun *vier unabhängige Displays* unterstützt.


Zudem wurden diverse Fehler behoben, welche sich in Spielen, aber auch in normalen Anwendungen ausgewirkt haben.
 Unter Linux können sich die Anwender auf *CrossFireX-Unterstützung* und *Adaptive Anti-Aliasing* freuen. Zudem werden von Red Hat Enterprise Linux die Versionen 4.7 und 5.2 unterstützt. Auch das *ATI Overdrive*-Tool (Kommandozeilenversion) kann unter Linux genutzt werden.

Der Treiber kann  hier http://ati.amd.com/support/driver-de.htmlheruntergeladen werden!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: ATI/AMD)


----------



## Player007 (23. August 2008)

Den Thread gibts schon:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/22386-catalyst-8-8-verfuegbar.html

und auf der Main:
PCGH - Downloads: Download: AMD Catalyst 8.8 WHQL

Gruß


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. August 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Den Thread gibts schon:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/22386-catalyst-8-8-verfuegbar.html
> 
> und auf der Main:
> ...



Leider nur im Grafikkarten Bereich! Sowas gehört in die News!


----------



## luiscesar (28. August 2008)

hallo leute ich habe seit 3 tagen eine sapphire 4850 hatte vorher eine 3870. mit der 3870 konnte ich World in conflict ohne probs spielen, mit der neuen bekomme ich nach kurzer zeit die meldung (out of range) also das er die herzzahl nicht mitmacht, dabei spiele ich auf 1280 mal 1024 mit 60 hz. habe deswegen alle meine games wie CRISIS, BIOSHOCK, LOST PLANET, und einge ander angespielt in der gleichen auflösung und sie laufen einwandfrei. was kann das sein TREIBER? oder eher WIC SCHULD?


----------



## luiscesar (28. August 2008)

hallo leute ich habe seit 3 tagen eine sapphire 4850 hatte vorher eine 3870. mit der 3870 konnte ich World in conflict ohne probs spielen, mit der neuen bekomme ich nach kurzer zeit die meldung (out of range) also das er die herzzahl nicht mitmacht, dabei spiele ich auf 1280 mal 1024 mit 60 hz. habe deswegen alle meine games wie CRISIS, BIOSHOCK, LOST PLANET, und einge ander angespielt in der gleichen auflösung und sie laufen einwandfrei. was kann das sein TREIBER? oder eher WIC SCHULD? habe den catalyst 8.7 und auch den 8.8 probiert immer das gleiche und nur in diesem game. (WORLD IN CONFLICT)


----------



## blub19 (28. August 2008)

luiscesar schrieb:


> hallo leute ich habe seit 3 tagen eine sapphire 4850 hatte vorher eine 3870. mit der 3870 konnte ich World in conflict ohne probs spielen, mit der neuen bekomme ich nach kurzer zeit die meldung (out of range) also das er die herzzahl nicht mitmacht, dabei spiele ich auf 1280 mal 1024 mit 60 hz. habe deswegen alle meine games wie CRISIS, BIOSHOCK, LOST PLANET, und einge ander angespielt in der gleichen auflösung und sie laufen einwandfrei. was kann das sein TREIBER? oder eher WIC SCHULD? habe den catalyst 8.7 und auch den 8.8 probiert immer das gleiche und nur in diesem game. (WORLD IN CONFLICT)


was hast du für einen bindschirm? OOR kommt auch bei auflösungen die der moni nicht mag.


----------



## luiscesar (28. August 2008)

einen ganz normalen röhrenmonitor (naja alter 17 zoll)


aber alle anderen spiele laufen ohne probleme

was hast du für einen bindschirm? OOR kommt auch bei auflösungen die der moni nicht mag.!!!
ja das weiss ich aber warum laufen dann alle anderen spiele ohne probleme???


----------



## aurionkratos (3. September 2008)

Eventuell ist auch die Herzzahl zu hoch.


----------



## luiscesar (7. September 2008)

ist ein 19 zoll röhre

spiele in 1280 mal 1024 mit 85 herz er macht diesen fehler auch bei 1024 und das passiert nur wenn man im gamemenu bei WIC DX 10 RENDERING einschaltet


----------

